# 6''X120'' edge sander



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

This was my first home made tool. It didn't start out this size I just expanded the length to take a 6''X120'' belt. It has been in use for over 20 years. 

The drive drum is on the right.








The underside shows the motor which is mounted on a tensioner not showen.








For years the drive drum was mearly made of wood with a 5/8 shaft runing through it and covered in self stick foam rubber.








On the back side this curved pc. helps keep the belt centered onto the drive drum.








This is the belt tensioner assembly.








Notice the bolt lengthwise, under the drum, that adds tension to the sanding belt.
















Notice the dado in the belt tensioner assembly.








Dust collector








The table (work platform) in front and on the ends are adjustable.








The underside of the work platform.








I updated the drive drum last year with some 4 1/2'' pvc, and a 1'' spindle and bearings I had from a spindle shaper I had made about 20 yrs ago. Never throw any thing away , you never know..


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

That is really neat. I'm very impressed! How well does that dust collection system work? And what did you use for rollers? Very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very cool machine! :thumbsup:

Great pics.

So cool to be able to perform tasks with a homemade machine, and not have to spend $$$ on a piece of $hit!

I know you got more..... Keep 'em comin'. :yes:


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

You got my mind going, I have some leftovers from a shaper as well....

Is that piece of wood what you are using as a platen?


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

JohnK007 said:


> That is really neat. I'm very impressed! How well does that dust collection system work? And what did you use for rollers? Very cool :thumbsup:


 
The dust coll. works great. Originally I had a clothes dryer blower hooked up underneath with a pillow case for a bag.

And the rubber roller on the tensioning end of the sander I don't remember where it came from, cause I made this thing in the 80's


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

sketel said:


> You got my mind going, I have some leftovers from a shaper as well....
> 
> Is that piece of wood what you are using as a platen?


 
Yea it is birch ply. and the original pc. still flat. I have sanded a lot of door and drawer edges on this sander over the years...


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Very Clever!


----------



## bullseye (Jan 1, 2011)

Is your idler roller adjustable to take different size belts?
I have a bunch of Brand New Factory Sealed Belts I am selling. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is genius. I love it! Makes me want to build one. Gotta see what I have left laying around...


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

bullseye said:


> Is your idler roller adjustable to take different size belts?
> I have a bunch of Brand New Factory Sealed Belts I am selling. Let me know if you are interested.


It can be moved in somewhat....what length do you have?


----------



## bullseye (Jan 1, 2011)

*"6''X120'' edge sander*

Presently I have:
1-1/4" x 132" P60X 
2" x 132" A/O Resin Cloth 
3m scotch-brite surface conditioning fb belt
4" x 90" a vfn, 
3" x 84" 100Y 
3" x 132" 36H 
6" x 98" X45Y 
6" x 98" X22Y 
6" x 98" X16Y 
6" x 98" P320X 
6" x 120" P120X 
Really like your use of materials. I plan on making one myself seeing how I may be able to get these belts on a regular basis. Presently trying to get a shop built but everytime I plan to start, something happens to take the funding. :wallbash:


----------

